# I launched a bunch of new fiction magazines that often promote indies



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

I run an indie fiction magazine called eFiction (http://www.efictionmag.com). We promote indie fiction of all sorts.

In March 2012, we had 7,000 readers online and 1000+ on the Kindle.

Our ad space has zero-cost to you. They're a gift for all you guys have given me in knowledge and inspiration on these boards.

All we need from you is a *600px x 800px* image of your ad and we can drop it into the issue. Without an image this size, your ad may be placed into a quarter-page slot.

Visit http://efictionmag.submishmash.com and scroll to find Free Ad Placement to send in your advertisement.

And a friendly reminder: we accept submissions of short stories, poetry, and book reviews.

_Note: this is not an offer to create advertisements. I do not currently have time to make free ads for everyone(wish I did)._


----------



## George Everyman (Feb 11, 2011)

Doug, can you show us an example of a previous ad?

Many thanks


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is an example of an ad. It has been resized. This ad created 45 sales for 1889.ca in two weeks.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a very generous offer.  I wish I had an ad or was skilled enough to make one.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Lisa Scott said:


> That's a very generous offer. I wish I had an ad or was skilled enough to make one.


It doesn't have to be perfect. I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Sent you an email. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Sent an email as well. Thank you!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. Your ads look great!


----------



## StormWorldSeriesGuy (Apr 28, 2011)

I made an attempt and emailed it.  It looks nowhere as good as the sample, but if it's usuable,
good--if not, I tried.  Thanks for the opportunity either way!


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

I've sent an email as well--what a generous offer!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

I received your ads. Thanks guys! If you see spikes in sales June 1st, let me know! I'd love to collate your feedback to show new advertisers in the future.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Doug,

I just sent you an advertisement.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity, Doug.  I sent you an email.  Hopefully what I sent works


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Emailed you. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

I received your ads, guys.

I hope that you all will submit some short stories for upcoming issues!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

DougLance said:


> I received your ads, guys.
> 
> I hope that you all will submit some short stories for upcoming issues!


I just submitted some flash fiction, actually. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

If there's still room, I will send mine in about an hour. I'll make an ad for my newly released thriller Side Effect.

Laura


----------



## E.J. Stevens (Feb 8, 2011)

Doug,

I just submitted my ad for the Spirit Guide series. Thank you again for your generous offer! 

xx,
E.J.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, I'm getting ready to send you mine. Thanks so much! PJ


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> I just submitted some flash fiction, actually. Hope that's ok.


Not only is it ok, it's fantastic!

Thanks so much everyone for the support! I hope we can all continue to help each other and spread the news about the new issue on June 1st!


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

What word count & genre are you looking for for short stories, etc.?  I'd love to help you generate the content you're looking for, but I don't want to send you anything that is outside of what you normally post.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

DougLance said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the support! I hope we can all continue to help each other and spread the news about the new issue on June 1st!


I'm sure that anyone who gets an ad in will spread the word.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Just sent my ad, hope it looks okay.

Thank you!!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Doug,

I tried to submit some flash fiction at the site given, but one needs a password. Also, would you be interested in cartoons from my blog?

Finally, I hope to submit an advertisement for my cartoon book as well.

Thaks,

Phil


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

kCopeseeley said:


> What word count & genre are you looking for for short stories, etc.? I'd love to help you generate the content you're looking for, but I don't want to send you anything that is outside of what you normally post.


We generally publish stories around 1.5k-2k in any genre. We publish them all.

Also, we have a little writers social network thing of people who contribute to the magazine and run a workshop: http://authors.efictionmag.com if anyone is interested in that kind of thing. We would love to have you. It's free to sign up and everyone there is really nice and welcoming.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Doug,
> 
> I tried to submit some flash fiction at the site given, but one needs a password. Also, would you be interested in cartoons from my blog?
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Phil! Here's the right link: http://efictionmag.submishmash.com/Submit

We just switched to Submishmash and I suppose I'm still adjusting.


----------



## SaraYork (May 3, 2011)

Hi Doug,

I'll be submitting a story either this month or next. I like the layout of your magazine and think it has great potential.

I sent an email of my ad to your email address. Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

The issue is now live! Check out your ads.

http://www.efictionmag.com


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

A good-lookin' magazine. Much luck to you!


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

Too late for June, but let me see what I can get together for July.  Thanks.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just saw this, and I seem to have missed the deadline. I will work on an ad for July.


----------



## Tom Junior (Apr 4, 2011)

The return of the 'Zine',  this is really exciting! I never thought of using Kindle to produce and distribute an Indie 'Zine. Ah back in the oldie times we used to make these on copy machines and pass them out to friends! 

I don't have an ad yet, but I will definitely visit the site and possibly submit some work! 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the offer. I missed the deadline but I book marked your site and I'll be back to submit stories and an ad for July.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

You guys didn't miss the deadline. The offer is still available for July!

For those who placed an ad in the June issue, what type of response have you seen?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I subscribed! I looked through the issue I was sent, but I haven't read any stories yet.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

What a generous offer. I'll be emailing you. Thanks!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Amanda Brice said:


> What a generous offer. I'll be emailing you. Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey authors!

The new issue is up. Check out your ads!

Also, there is an open call for new submissions for next issue as well as free ad space for KindleBoards members. Send an email to [email protected] with a 1250 x 1650 pixel ad image to participate.

Thanks again to all who sent in ads and stories last month. The issue looks great because of your help!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for this opportunity.  E-mail sent.


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

I tweeted and blog-mentioned the July issue Doug.  Thanks again!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

jackblaine said:


> I tweeted and blog-mentioned the July issue Doug. Thanks again!


Thanks Jack!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

I saw you post this earlier last month, but couldn't figure out how to make an ad the exact size you ask for.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks so much Doug!

Just emailed my ad.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

ToniD said:


> Thanks so much Doug!
> 
> Just emailed my ad.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Doug! Just submitted THE TURTLE BOY for your approval...

​


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

Wow!  That's so generous of you!  Thank you!  I sent in an ad.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

MarionSipe said:


> Wow! That's so generous of you! Thank you! I sent in an ad.


Thanks Marion!

I just want you and the other KB members to have the exposure you deserve. Maybe someday the good karma will come back to me somehow.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks so much!  I've just sent my ad along.  Tomorrow, I'll link to eFiction Magazine from my Bargain eBooks blog.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Holly!! That's fantastic.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

This offer is still available.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Doug, and thanks for the offer!  

I sent you an ad for Call Me Ishmael via email.  Thanks again!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

e. flaig said:


> Hi Doug, and thanks for the offer!
> 
> I sent you an ad for Call Me Ishmael via email. Thanks again!


You are welcome Erick!


----------



## Jason Kristopher (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll get you an ad ASAP, likely when I get home tonight.

Thanks!

EDIT: Here's the ad I sent in. Obviously, this is a smaller version, with a much lower resolution for previewing here. Comments are welcome.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Doug Lance said:


> This offer is still available.


I'm up for doing an ad. Just have to figure out how to get it the right size...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I've sent you an ad, but did discover that I am really not an artist! Thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I just checked out the magazine. I really like it and subscribed to it. When, and if, I can figure out how to make an ad, I'll send it to you too - maybe next month?

Thanks for the opportunity.
Mackenzie


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for participating! Your ads are brilliant!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just squeaked one in under the deadline. I hope it's okay. I had trouble getting the book cover to fit the ad size. I am trying to find a story to submit too, but most of mine go over 5,000 words.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

What a super-generous offer! I'm creating an ad right now, hoping to squeak in under the deadline. Thanks so much!


----------



## Aimee Laine (Jul 11, 2011)

I won't make it today, but will the offer stand for next month?  :lease::


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Aimee Laine said:


> I won't make it today, but will the offer stand for next month?  :lease::


Sure thing. 



Sophrosyne said:


> What a super-generous offer! I'm creating an ad right now, hoping to squeak in under the deadline. Thanks so much!


You're welcome!!



R. Reed said:


> I just squeaked one in under the deadline. I hope it's okay. I had trouble getting the book cover to fit the ad size. I am trying to find a story to submit too, but most of mine go over 5,000 words.


That's fine. Thanks!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Trying to get my cover to the right size, keeps coming out fuzzy... Also, have short story posted on my website will try and get submitted to you this or next week...


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Casper Parks said:


> Trying to get my cover to the right size, keeps coming out fuzzy... Also, have short story posted on my website will try and get submitted to you this or next week...


Thanks Casper! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

UPDATE: Doug has contacted me privately. I'm sure we'll get this worked out. I'm confident it's simply a few growing pains over a new venture!
_____________

Doug, I too appreciated the offer, but I submitted 3 ads over 2 months and while I was assured one ad was on the docket for July 1, neither it nor either of the replacement ads I sent made it in. One ad was time sensitive as the anthology authors and I are running a campaign this month only where all proceeds are being donated to a charity. All 20 of us sincerely hoped the ad would be placed. My emails also went unanswered. Perhaps you've changed email addies? Just wondering if the glitch was due to start-up issues and they've now been worked out?

Thanks!
Phoenix


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Doug, I too appreciated the offer, but I submitted 3 ads over 2 months and while I was assured one ad was on the docket for July 1, neither it nor either of the replacement ads I sent made it in. One ad was time sensitive as the anthology authors and I are running a campaign this month only where all proceeds are being donated to a charity. All 20 of us sincerely hoped the ad would be placed. My emails also went unanswered. Perhaps you've changed email addies? Just wondering if the glitch was due to start-up issues and they've now been worked out?
> 
> Thanks!
> Phoenix


I'll figure out what happened and get back to you. Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

@Doug: Thank you!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Attention Advertisers: Your ads have been placed and the issue is set to launch Monday. We encourage you to promote the issue as much as possible, though that isn't required. It's just a way to help promote yourself and each other. Thanks guys! You've made this issue the best ever!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm definitely picking up the August issue when it's out.  I'll like it on Facebook, etc.  Thanks for the ad!


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

The August cover looks awesome...


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I look forward to seeing my ad in the august issue and I will promote the site wherever I can.  Thanks.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

New issue is now available! Check your ads -- http://www.efictionmag.com

Everything look good?


----------



## Jason Kristopher (Jun 1, 2011)

Everything looks good for mine!

I've already tweeted once but I'll continue to do so over the next week or so and remind people to check it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks great, and tweeted! I'll schedule a few more mentions over the month.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.

We're running a contest and whoever gets the most RTs by August 3rd at midnight with a post tagged #eFiction on twitter will receive a $50 gift card from me.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

E-Mag looks good....


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks so much!  The ad looks great, and I've definitely noticed a boost in Amazon sales since yesterday.  To repay you, I'll do a feature on my Bargain eBooks blog tomorrow at 8PM linking to the eFiction Amazon page.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

What a fantastic offer!  Great  opportunity.  I'm going to bookmark this thread so I can come back and submit an ad to you when my new book comes out.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Holly A Hook said:


> Thanks so much! The ad looks great, and I've definitely noticed a boost in Amazon sales since yesterday. To repay you, I'll do a feature on my Bargain eBooks blog tomorrow at 8PM linking to the eFiction Amazon page.


Awesome!! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

*Now accepting ads for September issue.*

Can anyone who has placed an ad talk about their experience with placing an ad? Positive or negative, let's hear it.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

No sales from it, I have only sold three this month. I figure every bit of publicity will help eventually.
I did wonder if I did something that made you need to reduce my add to a quarter page or if that was just because I sent it in fairly late.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

I think my ad looks great, and I'd like to have it continue, if possible.  I had a bit of an uptick in sales.


----------



## KelbyOuchley (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Doug.  I gave it a shot.  Best wishes.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

e. flaig said:


> I think my ad looks great, and I'd like to have it continue, if possible. I had a bit of an uptick in sales.


I put you back in the rotation for September, Erick.

Got the ad Kelby! Thanks!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> That's a very generous offer. I wish I had an ad or was skilled enough to make one.


Anyone know someone who can make us one?


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

There is still space for the September issue that I want to fill. Do me a favor and send me an ad!


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to do one but won't have chance to create an ad for a couple of weeks. Can I send one in then for the next issue, whenever it is? I have to fight with photoshop....

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

DebBennett said:


> I'd love to do one but won't have chance to create an ad for a couple of weeks. Can I send one in then for the next issue, whenever it is? I have to fight with photoshop....
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity.


Hey Deb! If you have your images and ad copy. I can arrange it for you and send it back to you to give the OK.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys!

The September issue is set to release on the 1st of next month. I am trying to hype the issue across the entire breadth of the self-pub/indie fiction scene so if you have a blog or social media presence, even if only your mom and/or significant other reads it, I want to guest blog for you!

For allowing me to guest post for you, your blog will be promoted to my 1.9k followers, 500 G+ friends, 303 member Facebook page, 300 subscriber newsletter, PLUS the social media pages and blogs of the *106* member eFiction Authors network.

Send an email to editor at eFictionMag.com with details.

Thanks to everyone who sent in an ad. Expect an email announcing that your ad is placed and the issue is released so you can view your ad. I hope you help us promote the release on the first. It helps us all! I think we can make the magazine the focus of our niche for a day at least if we all work together.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

The new issue is now live!! Check out your ads. http://www.efictionmag.com


----------



## AzureHorizon (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm gonna keep this in mind if I get enough reviews to put up an ad. My cover alone would suffice... but, I'm not quite sure what to add to it.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity, Doug; you're welcome to use the FB page for Bending The Boyne also  (almost 650 fans) .  See contact info sent with form inside your website.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> The new issue is now live!! Check out your ads. http://www.efictionmag.com


This is awesome. Don't know how I missed the ad opportunity. I don't have many public "followers" yet, but I did just mention the emag on my FREEBIES FOR WRITERS Blog... http://freebiesforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Buffalo Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Just submitted an advertisement to you guys—thanks so much for the opportunity!
_Nate


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

You guys are very very welcome! Thank you for beautifying my pages with your gorgeous advertisements!


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I asked our cover artist to put together an ad for me    When is the deadline?


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

E.W. Saloka said:


> I asked our cover artist to put together an ad for me When is the deadline?


The 25th of the month to be in the October issue.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd love to do this. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Sent you a couple of ads for the Oct. issue. Thanks!


----------



## Derz7sk (May 14, 2011)

Hi Doug

Have created an ad for my fantasy novel and emailed it to you, hope you can use it.
It's a great opportunity you've provided.

Best regards
Rygo


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Got your ads guys! They're ALL going into the next issue. :-D


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I'm posting a link to your site on FB and I'll send in my ad for the October issue. 

Thanks so much!

T.K.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

How did I miss this before?? I am totally going to make up an ad for the Oct. issue!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Doug,

I sent through a copy.  Hope it's to your taste.  Thanks a bunch for all you're doing to promote ebooks and fiction.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi I'm posting a link to your site on FB and I'll send in my ad for the October issue.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> T.K.


Thanks TK!



KateEllison said:


> How did I miss this before?? I am totally going to make up an ad for the Oct. issue!


Look forward to seeing it! Thanks!



HeyDrew said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I sent through a copy. Hope it's to your taste. Thanks a bunch for all you're doing to promote ebooks and fiction.


Thanks Andrew! Got the ad. I like the starkness of the bluejay as compared to the rest of the ad. Very stunning. And by the way, our magazine is called eFiction not Eviction.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Doug Lance said:


> And by the way, our magazine is called eFiction not Eviction.


Wow, sorry about that. Installed Lion a few weeks ago and I'm still struggling with the new iPhone-like autocorrect built in.

Don't feel bad, it even changed my novel from FORSAKEN to FORESKIN in an email when I mistyped.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Doug! I'm emailing you my ad for the October issue (and since the book is paranormal, maybe it'll fit right in with the theme)! I also followed @eFictionMag on Twitter


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

HeyDrew said:


> Wow, sorry about that. Installed Lion a few weeks ago and I'm still struggling with the new iPhone-like autocorrect built in.
> 
> Don't feel bad, it even changed my novel from FORSAKEN to FORESKIN in an email when I mistyped.


Oh my that is one interesting typo !


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

When does the Oct. issue come out. I bet it's too late for one of the ads, right. Since my book is gothic it would be a perfect issue to be in.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

Doug--I sent you an ad. I hope it fits your specs.

Thanks for offering this great opportunity to indie authors. If my ad appears, I'll let you know whether or not I see a sales bump.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> When does the Oct. issue come out. I bet it's too late for one of the ads, right. Since my book is gothic it would be a perfect issue to be in.


October issue is out Oct 1st. We have 7 ads ready to go into the issue at the moment, so we probably have room for one or two more!


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Doug Lance said:


> October issue is out Oct 1st. We have 7 ads ready to go into the issue at the moment, so we probably have room for one or two more!


Doug - I will be uploading my ad in a few hours. I'd be most grateful if you can work it in. Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> October issue is out Oct 1st. We have 7 ads ready to go into the issue at the moment, so we probably have room for one or two more!


Where is the information on formatting. I remember seeing it a while back. I can get something together pretty quick if I have the dimensions. Thanks. Tammie


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Where is the information on formatting. I remember seeing it a while back. I can get something together pretty quick if I have the dimensions. Thanks. Tammie


Doug has the information in his first post in this thread as well as where to submit.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Dimensions are 1250 x 1600 in JPG or PNG format. Submit ad at http://efictionmag.submishmash.com


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> Dimensions are 1250 x 1600 in JPG or PNG format. Submit ad at http://efictionmag.submishmash.com


 Thanks. Working on it now.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> Dimensions are 1250 x 1600 in JPG or PNG format. Submit ad at http://efictionmag.submishmash.com


 Doug, I just sent the ad to you. Thanks, Tammie


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

*fingers crossed*

Next time I think I'll send you a short story. Can it be naughty or does it have to be PG13?


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Doug,

will you be offering this opportunity for your November issue as well? I have a book coming out November 8th that I'd love to put an ad up for. Would we be able to do that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Doug:

Just submitted an ad to you, for inclusion in whichever issue you still have room for. Many thanks!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, Doug, for this opportunity.  I sent you the photo of cover, plus asked some questions, if you would kind enough to respond via email.  I am pretty much a dork regarding some of this, because it is my first book and I am learning some of the online things.  Thanks!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

BiancaSommerland said:


> *fingers crossed*
> 
> Next time I think I'll send you a short story. Can it be naughty or does it have to be PG13?


We don't have any vulgarity restrictions or age limits.



E. S. Lark said:


> Doug,
> 
> will you be offering this opportunity for your November issue as well? I have a book coming out November 8th that I'd love to put an ad up for. Would we be able to do that? Thanks in advance.


Yes. This offer is available every month.

You're welcome everybody!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Doug, 
Did you not get my ad? 
Thanks,
Tammie


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Hi Doug,
> Did you not get my ad?
> Thanks,
> Tammie


I got it Tammie! Thank you. Is the ad time sensitive?


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for your generous offer!
I just sent you an ad submission, and also sent in a short story! Hopefully you got both. It's not time sensitive, so you can use it as you please!
Thanks again!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Doug:

Don't want to swamp you, but I have some other fiction I'd like to advertise, too. Will you consider it?

Hank


----------



## Joel Travis (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Doug! I sent in my ad. Your site looks great!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> I got it Tammie! Thank you. Is the ad time sensitive?


I don't think so. I had designed it with more of an Octoberish look to it. I don't think I mentioned anything about October. I thought I sent it in in time. Sorry.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I don't think so. I had designed it with more of an Octoberish look to it. I don't think I mentioned anything about October. I thought I sent it in in time. Sorry.


Your ad was held onto for the upcoming Romance issue. We think it will do better in that issue, as the majority of our readers will be interested in Romance and probably buy many Romance books.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there still time to submit an ad for November?  
I submitted it, and hope that I am still in time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Free ads?  How does that even work?  Are you guys getting swamped, and if so, how does it work then?

Either way, so long as the offer's good, I'll definitely put one together.  I'll also submit a couple of my stories too!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Chrystalla said:


> Is there still time to submit an ad for November?
> I submitted it, and hope that I am still in time.


There is still time!



Joe Vasicek said:


> Free ads? How does that even work? Are you guys getting swamped, and if so, how does it work then?
> 
> Either way, so long as the offer's good, I'll definitely put one together. I'll also submit a couple of my stories too!


It works because the magazine is dedicated to supporting indie authors! It doesn't cost me anything or hurt the magazine in any way to put ads in. In fact, it helps give the magazine a more professional look, in my opinion. People who contribute ads are doing _me_ the favor!

As for how it technically works, you just send us the image, I drop it in the issue before it goes to "print". And that's all there is to it.

Look forward to seeing what you come up with! And we'd be happy to consider one of your shorts for our sci-fi issue!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Question: I noticed that the Kindle version doesn't actually carry any ads.  Are the ads just for the online version, or are there other versions that carry them as well?


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Question: I noticed that the Kindle version doesn't actually carry any ads. Are the ads just for the online version, or are there other versions that carry them as well?


The online version and the downloads. Amazon won't let me put them in the Kindle version (because of bandwidth costs and whatnot I'd assume).


----------



## AzureHorizon (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to take down The Dream Metropolis right now, so if you could reject the ad I submitted recently that would be cool; the book isn't ready, even though the ad definitely is (actually, not the one I sent, but the one I just remade).


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> Your ad was held onto for the upcoming Romance issue. We think it will do better in that issue, as the majority of our readers will be interested in Romance and probably buy many Romance books.


Yes. Thanks. That sounds great. Let me know if you think I should do it differently.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

AzureHorizon said:


> I have to take down The Dream Metropolis right now, so if you could reject the ad I submitted recently that would be cool; the book isn't ready, even though the ad definitely is (actually, not the one I sent, but the one I just remade).


Keep me posted Miles!



Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Yes. Thanks. That sounds great. Let me know if you think I should do it differently.


Great! I only have one gripe with your ad. Because I have a background in design and typography, the comic sans font sends me conflicting signals. I expect romance to be a serif font or something more fancy. You might want to think about adjusting your font there.


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Doug, 
I hate to be the spoiler to such a good effort, but may I give you my two cents worth?

I sent you one of my covers as an ad and also a short story that was been featured as story of the month on two different magazines. You rejected both the ad and the story, which is fine - I have no problem with that. 

Unfortunately, your rejection was the same for both - they needed more work. The email was a duplicate. 

I'm left wondering if they actually need more work or if you simply didn't like either / or and this was your way of letting me know. I know you're busy, but you did put up this thread advertising your good intentions. Could you please be a bit more specific in your next rejection, for the person's benefit?


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

datinman said:


> Doug,
> I hate to be the spoiler to such a good effort, but may I give you my two cents worth?
> 
> I sent you one of my covers as an ad and also a short story that was been featured as story of the month on two different magazines. You rejected both the ad and the story, which is fine - I have no problem with that.
> ...


Hi Paul!

While the wording of the emails might be similar (I send out hundreds of these every month, give me a break). The emails were not duplicate. Response to "The Horror":



> Paul,
> 
> Thank you for sending us "The Horror (based on a true story)". We appreciate the chance to read it. We feel that this piece could use a bit more work before publication.
> 
> ...


Response to The Eye of the Idol:



> Paul,
> 
> Thank you for sending us "The Eye of the Idol / Pandora's Sister". We feel that your ad could use a bit more work before we place it into an issue.
> 
> ...


The first is suggesting that you spend more time working on the piece. Maybe take it through the workshop if you are struggling to see what needs improvement. The readers/editors for eFiction noted that they found the piece interesting, but were put off by the footnotes in addition to grammar & spelling errors.

The second email is about your cover. It wasn't an ad, it was a cover. I didn't find it met my quality expectations.

Hope that helps explain things! Please do try us again!


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> While the wording of the emails might be similar (I send out hundreds of these every month, give me a break). The emails were not duplicate. Response to "The Horror":
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

This offer is still available!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I done submitipatated.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Monique said:


> I done submitipatated.


Thanks I got it!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope a cover will do because I'd love to take advantage of your offer but I really am a total graphics illiterate, as embarrassing as that is to admit.

Anyway, I did the submit thing on your site. And thanks for the opportunity one way or the other.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> Thanks I got it!


Groovy. Thanks so much for the generous offer.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

hi, Doug - thanks for this opportunity!  I submitted something, hopefully it wasn't too large or too small. if it's not working just say and I will do an Alice in Wonderland on it.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

What a great magazine! Really impressive.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Just wanting to know if this offer is still valid.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Still going! And will continue!


----------



## JD_Richard (Feb 22, 2012)

Doug Lance said:


> Still going! And will continue!


This is just amazing! I sent a submission via your website. Please pick me.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Just sent you an Ad submission Doug. Thanks so much.

Let me know if everything looks ok.

-John


----------



## Nina_Limardo (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the opportunity!!! 

I just e-mailed and submitted mine after spending 2 hours making it on GIMP.... I hope it's OK! 
And I'll be sure to submit a short story or two as soon as I finish one. A friend of mine has some finished poetry as well. I'll tell her to submit.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Nina!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Doug Lance said:


> I run an indie fiction magazine called eFiction (http://www.efictionmag.com). We promote indie fiction of all sorts.


How about nonfiction books Doug? or you accept fiction only.. just curious.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool idea. I will work something up and send over. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

The page says 600x800, your post said a bigger size. Which size is it?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've just sent you an advert. Many thanks.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hot damn. I got lucky. My advert will appear in the next issue - which comes out tomorrow. Now THAT is a fast turn-around.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

jimkukral said:


> The page says 600x800, your post said a bigger size. Which size is it?


It's 600 x 800. The page has been updated more recently than this post. 

Thanks for letting me know it was in error!



*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> How about nonfiction books Doug? or you accept fiction only.. just curious.


Nonfiction is cool! Send it on over.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I just sent in an ad. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey everybody! I haven't been here in a few months because I've been busy launching a bunch of new genre fiction magazines.

I am trying to create the absolute best channel for authors to reach readers of their genre. That's why we have magazines in many different genres: literary, horror, romance, scifi, fantasy, noir, humor, and even steampunk.

We offer free ads that you can see more info about here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68876.0.html

I'd like to give everybody free access to our archives of all the issues we've produced so far. http://www.efictionmag.com/efiction-archives/

Thanks guys!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Your submission page comes up, but not your main page? I wanted to take a look at your site in general. Can you post the URL?

I want to see more examples of the ads.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Quiss said:


> Your submission page comes up, but not your main page? I wanted to take a look at your site in general. Can you post the URL?
> 
> I want to see more examples of the ads.


You can see ads in many issues. If you'd like, I can take a sample of some of my favorites and post them here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Doug--


Since we ask that author services providers have one thread and do their promotion in that one thread, I've merged this thread with your prior one that you linked to.  Thanks. Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions.

Betsy


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Doug, any Pulp/Adventure magazines?


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

CEMartin2 said:


> Doug, any Pulp/Adventure magazines?


eAdventure is coming soon. All the magazines are pretty "pulpy."


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow!  Thanks, Doug.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I sent you an ad but never heard back. Not sure if it didn't make it through or you just didn't have time to answer. If it's the second, no problem  Just wanted to confirm you got it and it's ok. I have another one to send.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

It sometimes takes time to find a place for different free ads. But they all make it in somewhere eventually.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

This is so cool. Just sent you an ad. It's a 1.44MB tiff file - I didn't see any size restrictions, but let me know if you need that shrinking or whatever. I can always just send you a jpeg.

Cheers for doing this, anything that takes some of the pain out of marketing is super-welcome!


----------

